# Hertz vs Focal vs Audison



## Redback (Sep 6, 2017)

Hey all,
Just trying to get some input from guys who have used/heard these speakers and your opinion on it.

3 way will be run active on a VXI800/8.

Hertz Mille Pro
Focal Flax
Audison Voce

What's your take on these? I'm more concerned on the tonality and whether the different brands add any "signature sound" to it.

I will be going into a Dodge Journey with mid and tweet in the factory tweet location on the dash, midbass in the doors playing bridged.

Any advice and tips is greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Redback said:


> Howsit
> Just trying to get some input from guys who have used/heard these speakers and you'lls opinion on it.
> 
> 3 way will be run active on a VXI800/8.
> ...


I'm not sure what your budget is, but I would put Dynaudio's Esotec line over all three of those speakers, I feel like the tonality sounds much more realistic. I have Audison Voce's in my car currently and I liked the tonality of the dyn's much more.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

To answer the question u asked, I’d go with Audison Voce. (Have heard all 3) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

+1 voce


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

MrGreen83 said:


> To answer the question u asked, I’d go with Audison Voce. (Have heard all 3)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about those 3 vs audio frog Gs line ?


----------



## Redback (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks for the input guys 

Budget can be stretched if need be.
Dyns are awesome speakers, only problem is..it's a bit too cumbersome to achieve a stealthy installation in the planned locations. Main concern like I stated would be tonality. 
How does the Mille fair up against the other 2?

I have heard and installed all 3 except the hertz which I'm leaning toward for this install. But really trying to get an A B comparison...sorta...before I purchase.

*Andy.....whose the S.A distributor for audiofrog?


----------



## ramses974 (Nov 3, 2015)

Redback said:


> Howsit
> Just trying to get some input from guys who have used/heard these speakers and you'lls opinion on it.
> 
> 3 way will be run active on a VXI800/8.
> ...


Hertz is the sister brand of Audison, and in a certain way a level entry product for audison.
Flax is better , a different sound and more modern and very pleasant .

+1 focal


----------



## Redback (Sep 6, 2017)

I don't doubt the focal or audison, having Installed both, they are excellent speakers.
Is the Hertz a far cry from these two or does it fair up quite well for the $300 or so?


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

how about the hertz mille legend line? it should be there with the audison, i do like the focal ES 165 KX3 , they are all nice stuff.

im running the hertz mille legends in a 2 way for now.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hertz Mille legends are amazing speakers. I’ve ran them in 3 vehicles


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

If u decide on the Mille Legends (Hertz top of the line) let me know. I have the $1200 set still in new condition, taking the car to get them taken out next week. Switched to Audible Physics drivers. Probably take 500 for the set. I know that’s a little above what u want to spend tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Sep 6, 2017)

Thank you Rice and Rob for the input. 
Budget isn't a concern really. I'm only trying to get the best bang for buck.
I know exactly what I'm in for with the Flax, KRX and Voce...its the Hertz that eludes me and therefore my question.

MrGreen...I would most happily oblige in relieving of those Legends, alas, $500 would set me back about R7000 ex shipping. We also have an Elletromedia distributor in SA. Most grateful for the offer though?


----------



## Bottombunk (Dec 7, 2016)

Not sure if this is still being decided on. I have mille, voce, focal, and stereo integrity in a few cars. Granted voce have been removed to try the integrity out. Mille are in my daily in a 3 way active using audio frog for midbass and esotar1200 for sub. I like this set up a lot but i like the voce over mille. Voce was a 2 way set up and my current 3 way has a better midbass sound. The mille need to be turned up to get going so to speak. They arent linear like the frog midbass seems to be. I think you really cant go wrong with any of the set ups you listed.


----------



## Redback (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks Bottombunk... I've purchased the Mille Legend 3 way but the build is on hold for a little bit.

Waiting on the vxi1000.1 and hub to arrive. Also trying to get a clean optical signal from the the OEM unit. I know the Fix82 will do this, but I'm trying to catch signal preamp stage.

PAC do list an interface for this vehicle but their technician says none is available, so I'm kinda in a halt for now while trying to check compatibility.
It's a 2015 Dodge Journey.

Anyone have some pointers for me regarding signal? 
Cos PACs website and technician are quite contradictory which leaves me guessing at this point.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

not sure what where all the price points land, but have heard the focal flax. I liked the midbass and mids, not the tweeters. The weekend i got a chance to hear Audio Frogs, both the GB and GS. The GBs were out of my budget but were incredible sounding. The Gs sounded very good, I just really shouldnt have listed to the GBs first. In my case, I would go GS over the Focal. 

I cant speak for the Voce, I have never heard them. Years back I listed to a truck with Hertz Milli in it. They were good, but the guy had almost an SPL set up in the truck so the bass overpowered the high end. I could tell in between bass passages that they sounded good but not enough listening to say I could recommend.


----------



## viking1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Please forgive and ignore if you consider this OT, but I was wondering if anyone would put Morel components in the same category as these others. I've heard many good things and they are in the same price range. Anyone have an opinion on Morel drivers?


----------



## Pb82 Ronin (Jun 6, 2018)

Depends on the level of Morels. I had there Maximos in my car, and they were not impressive in any way. I can't speak for their higher end stuff though.


----------

